# 2 for 3 Muzzy Bucks 2008



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Well this years muzzy hunt was a lot of fun. Torowy, outdoorlife and I headed down to squirrel creek to see if we could connect with some bucks. This is really the first year we've spent much time muzzleloading, we used the bow hunt as a good excuse to scout out some bucks. We found quite a few, but it was difficult to pattern and locate the same bucks more than once. I haven't killed a four point since I lived in wyoming about 8 years ago, and so I thought I'd hold out for one of those, and not be super picky this year. The first couple of days yielded a bunch of sightings, opening morning another hunter pushed the deer out of their usual routines, but I did watch 2 fair bucks bed and got above them about noon. One of them was up and feeding, the other (bigger) buck was still bedded. It was hard to find a good angle to shoot on them, outdoorlife and I finally got set up and then the feeding buck got a little nervous and headed out. The second day we had some bucks at about 170 yards first thing in the morning. We didn't feel super comfortable with the shot and ended up not shooting. That evening I snuck some trees and found a decent four point. I couldn't tell how great he was, but he gave me a window, they were close and I must have shot over his back. 
Torowy came down and met us the following morning and I finally connected on a buck. We were glassing, and heard something behind us, turned around and had a 3 point looking at us, then to our right 2 bucks busted and started running along the top of a ridge, the first one was a 4 point so I shot him.[attachment=4:2i3i3bmb]08buck1.jpg[/attachment:2i3i3bmb]
I'm really happy with him. He's a better buck than I had seen in the previous 3 years hunting Northern Region deer in Utah. [attachment=3:2i3i3bmb]08buck3.jpg[/attachment:2i3i3bmb]
Anyhow, back to the hunting...the rest of that day brought nothing, outdoorlife had a buck in the trees that evening, but it didn't work out. The next morning had us back where we'd seen the bucks the morning before. I sat with outdoorlife and torowy sat a little higher on the hill and we started glassing . After a few minutes torowy went to look over another area, outdoorlife and I decided to wait and glass where we were for a few more minutes. Torowy didn't see anything where he had gone to glass, but on his way back he had a deer bust him. The buck was on a shale covered ridge, but was still 180 yards away, so he crept along below him through some trees, looked up and the buck had him spotted. Torowy only had a small window to shoot through, so he could see the buck had a good frame on him so he shot, the buck kicked and ran off. I ran up to meet him and watched the spot the deer was in when he shot, and he went up to see if he could find any blood. None was found, so he tracked him for about a hundred yards and there he was, piled up in the rocks. He had a good lung shot, but the buck didn't bleed much until he started dieing. Here is Torowy's buck. He's a neat buck, 25 inch 3 point.[attachment=2:2i3i3bmb]08benbuck1.jpg[/attachment:2i3i3bmb][attachment=1:2i3i3bmb]08benbuck2.jpg[/attachment:2i3i3bmb]
We had what we consider a good hunt, made some great memories, and hoped to get another buck, but had to come back for the inconveniences of life. I can't wait till next year!
[attachment=0:2i3i3bmb]08buck2.jpg[/attachment:2i3i3bmb]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 2 out of 3 2008*

You guys worked hard and deserve those bucks. Good work and nice photos.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2 out of 3 2008*

Great deer fellas.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2 out of 3 2008*

Well done, very nice bucks.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: 2 out of 3 2008*

Congratulations on a successful hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2 out of 3 2008*

Nice bucks there.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 2 out of 3 2008*

sweet, who ever got that 25 inch buck must be a stud.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: 2 out of 3 2008*

Nice bucks fellas, Torowy-looks like that fella had a hard time breathing with his lungs coming out of his nose. Nice shot!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 2 out of 3 2008*

Very nice! I love that last photo. Very creative. Congratulations.


----------

